# Gutes Minecraft Personal



## Knubixxxxxxx (18. Juli 2012)

Für unseren frisch aufgesetzen Minecraft Server suchen wir einen Co Admin der sich in allen Bereichen auskennt wie z.B Serverwartung, Verwaltung aller Fragen und Plugins.

Der Server ist 24/7 online es gibt noch kein genaues Konzept daher großes mit sprache recht

Es werden auch Support Leute gesucht also meldet euch einfach unter KirschnerGame@google mail.com oder
Skype mcmarshall2

Dann folgen weitere Infos


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juli 2012)

Was zahlt ihr den?


----------



## Knubixxxxxxx (19. Juli 2012)

Die Bezahlung ist Spaß am Game so gut wie freie Hand was dem server betrifft ( nach Absprache)


----------



## jason.weissenbor (27. September 2015)

Ich wäre Intressiert aber.... ich kenne mich nicht mit plugins aus

Ich kann nur SG machen


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2015)

Schau mal aufs Datum. Ich vermute nach 3 Jahren liest der TE den Beitrag vermutlich nicht mehr.


----------



## jason.weissenbor (30. September 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schau mal aufs Datum. Ich vermute nach 3 Jahren liest der TE den Beitrag vermutlich nicht mehr.


xD haha nicht gesehen


----------

